
Wall Street Strikes Back Against Bernie Sanders - pedalpete
http://fortune.com/2016/02/23/wall-street-bernie-sanders-jpmorgan/
======
pedalpete
I'm not sure I'm reading the chart correctly, and welcome some insight.

It seems right to use the taxes as percent of GDP as a measurement. However,
GDP as a whole was, I believe, more evenly spread across the population. Is
that a correct view to the problem? So if the costs of running the country
have increased as a whole, because fewer people are earning the most, and
therefore cost of welfare and other social needs increases, does the need for
higher taxes as a percentage of GDP not increase?

Please don't flame, I'm asking this as a question. I have no horse in this
race, not being an American or living in the US.

